# FE/EIT exam difficulty?



## canyiah

Hello All

I have been out of school for 7 years and graduated with a EE and decided to get my PE but first of course I have to take the FE(which I should have taken out of college but was to cheap/broke to pay for the exam myself). I dont want to risk failing the exam so I have enrolled in the next School of PE course which starts Feb 10, 2014 but in the mean time I have been studying on my own. I guess the answer to my question can save my 990 I would rather have my company pay for the PE prep course rather than the FE(I only get 1000 per year for non degree learning) My question is how difficult are the questions for example a math question

will a problem more likely to appear as

integrate (1+e^x)/(1-e^x) &lt;-- difficult brian teaser

to solve this requires you to figure out you need u substitution then partial fractions then integrate

or as simple as

integrate lnx/x &lt;-- straight forward...if you know about substituion

which would just involve a u substitution.

or

integrate 1/x &lt;-- really easy

It also seems that the simple matrix, vector questions such as find the transpose of a matrix will not appear on the test as a lone question since the calculator can do these type of problems.


----------



## matt267 PE

In my opininion and experience, the fe exam questions are meant to be answered quickly with 1 or 2 steps. Your first integral example likely won't, but the other two may. And yes,simple matrix and vector problems may also appear.

Lindenburg'S problems are a little harder. So if you can answer them you should do fine on the exam.

Please note that I took the paper exam this past Oct. I would imagine the new cbt exam is of the same difficulty.


----------



## John QPE

Don't waste your time going too in depth with the math. With the exception of the 1-2 diffy q problems you will see, you can solve the rest on your calculator or integral/diffentiate tables....

Know how to add/subtract/multiply/divide and when to do each 

School of PE is a great resource, and will set you straight. My degree is not in engineering, and SofPE helped me pass.


----------



## canyiah

thanks for the replys. wow Im thinking that 2 minutes will NOT be enough times to solve any DE problem unless its a homogenous. any DE that uses partial fractions takes a long time. :madgo: Im doing Laplace Transforms to solve line DEs now I dont remember these being that long in college. Yes I have no doubt that the school of pe will prepare me well I just wish I knew exactly what type of question will be on the test so I dont have to pay for the PE prep class out of pocket. But if I like the FE prep course to pass the PE on the first try 990 is really nothing. I just hate wasting time on these problems that wont even be on the test.


----------



## snickerd3

go to ncees website they break out topics and % to appear on test


----------



## matt267 PE

I found that some questions took only 30 seconds to answer and some took more than 2 min. It's an average of two minutes. You must stay flexible.


----------

